# New issue of Charged EVs Magazine available online



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

The August/September 2012 issue of Charged EVs Magazine is now available online on the archive issues page:



It features:

*ChargePoint CEO on high fees for public charging

A closer look at regenerative braking

Three of a kind: PolyPlus reaches for 1,500 Wh/kg

The promise of the Prius Plug-in*


It's been almost a year since our launch. How are we doing so far - comments, suggestions, critiques? Let us have it.


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm an overseas subscriber. What I'd like to see more of is DIY related content.

Within that category - I'm especially interested in performance related builds that are also daily drivers and would be achievable on a reasonable budget.

An article on DIY higher end conversions with all the stats wh/mile, 0-60, top speed and how they perform on the track would be bonus.

Also enjoy the articles on battery research but for me the articles on OEM cars leave me cold.


----------

